# Pineapple Hub



## pkrzystyniak (Jun 27, 2004)

If anyone is interested in the pineapple hub, I have many of them laying around. Every color. My father designed and machined them. The hubs were marketed under Clark-Kent for a while before he started Royal Bicycle Works which did not stick around for that long. Anyway, send me an email if you are interested.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Do you think you could post some pics? Ive only seen them in silver. What other colors did they come in?


----------



## pkrzystyniak (Jun 27, 2004)

I'll dig up some old pics i have on a different computer...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

pkrzystyniak said:


> I'll dig up some old pics i have on a different computer...


I AM VERY INTERESTED!!!

Email me @ [email protected](NOSPAM).net

take away the nospam part.

How much you thinking?

Any pics?!~?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I've seen them in purple, green, red, blue...


----------



## pkrzystyniak (Jun 27, 2004)

I found the pictures but can't figure out how to insert them into this message; if you sent me an email, I'll send you the pictures via email. I have all the colors (green, gold/yellow, black, purple, blue, red, and silver/polished) available in the front version. I am looking for the rears; I remember seeing a box of them somewhere and I'll have to check to make sure I have all the parts for the rear hubs.


----------



## pkrzystyniak (Jun 27, 2004)

Here we go...


----------



## pkrzystyniak (Jun 27, 2004)

The third picture is the "Keg" hub. I also have some of these and I'll check on colors if anyone is interested.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

pkrzystyniak said:


> The third picture is the "Keg" hub. I also have some of these and I'll check on colors if anyone is interested.


Hey man, just shot you an email!


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Okay, seen these hubs before and they look trick... but can someone please explain me what the true idea behind this design was?? I can not come up with any mechanical advantages... rather disadvantages.... 

I just wondered. Not that it really matters though, since not everything should be alwasy usefull


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Jeroen said:



> Okay, seen these hubs before and they look trick... but can someone please explain me what the true idea behind this design was?? I can not come up with any mechanical advantages... rather disadvantages....
> 
> I just wondered. Not that it really matters though, since not everything should be alwasy usefull


It's a classic "form over function" design. Sometimes things are done because they look cool..


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

How would one determine spoke length? 
Is there a rear hub model? 
What are the weights? I doubt very light, but I would still like to know if possible.


----------



## pkrzystyniak (Jun 27, 2004)

TheRedMantra said:


> How would one determine spoke length?
> Is there a rear hub model?
> What are the weights? I doubt very light, but I would still like to know if possible.


I have lacing instructions somewhere that give spoke lengths. There is a rear model but very few made it out. I have some in a box somewhere but I'm not sure if all the parts are there. I can get a weight for the fronts for you soon.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

What are you asking for these? I was always curious about them but was never sold. It would be fun to throw a wheel together with them now although it will probably end up on a beach cruiser. 

Thanks


----------



## pkrzystyniak (Jun 27, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> What are you asking for these? I was always curious about them but was never sold. It would be fun to throw a wheel together with them now although it will probably end up on a beach cruiser.
> 
> Thanks


$30 US plus shipping for each front hub


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> It's a classic "form over function" design. Sometimes things are done because they look cool..


That's precisly what I thought.

On the other hand; looking at the picture of the twisted spoked version, I have to slightly adjust my opinion on the function of the middle spokes. Those can take part in the stability of the wheelset. If those were just laced radial, the gain is virtually nothing.

Trick stuff...


----------



## c0jones (Jan 23, 2004)

How many spoke holes?


----------



## pkrzystyniak (Jun 27, 2004)

c0jones said:


> How many spoke holes?


32 spoke


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

the function was to spread the load from the snowflake lacing over more of the hub shell. Folks who use that lacing have a habit of running very high spoke tension.


----------



## gardenburn (Jul 25, 2020)

*Still available?*

I'm totally going to be "that guy", I'm sorry to post in a thread that's 15 years old. pkrzystyniak, do you still have these pineapple buns available??


----------

